
How a suicide video on Facebook Live went viral on TikTok - canada_random1
https://www.engadget.com/facebook-live-tiktok-suicide-195000310.html
======
Firebrand
> Our systems, together with our moderation teams, have been detecting and
> removing these clips for violating our policies against content that
> displays, praises, glorifies, or promotes suicide. We are banning accounts
> that repeatedly try to upload clips

Repeatedly? If someone uploads video of a man blowing his brains out to an app
mostly used by children then that person shouldn’t be given any leeway...

~~~
aaron695
TicTok is 13 years plus so it's not children in that it's growing adults mixed
with real adults.

But I do not understand how uploading this video would not be an instant ban,
especially if it's hidden in a shock style.

But 'liking' is up to the user.

